# Connessione umts H3g [risolto]

## darkfake

Salve a tutti..Ho un problemuccio

Possiedo un cellulare lg u310 con opzione NAVIGA TRE ed uso sbayon gnu linux(basata su gentoo).Ovviamente ho provao a scriver nel forum ufficiale ma nn ho ottenuto risposte..kuindi mi rimanete voi.

Sicuramente molti di voi sapranno che il software dato in dotazione per connettersi,non ha il corrispettivo linux.Da qui al mio problema  il passo è breve quindi; non riesco a connettermi e sono obbligato ad utilizzare windows..scandagliando il web,ho trovato diverse guide e soluzioni di gente che è riuscita a far funzionare correttamente la connessione anche in ambiente linux.HO cambiato piu volte il file di configurazione di wvdial ,risettato tante volte kppp,ma niente..la connessione non vuole andare: nel caso provo con kppp dopo il messaggio: INIZIALIZZAZIONE MODEM,non ne ho altri..e la connessione rimane in sospeso (nel caso peggiore mi da un mess di errore e si stacca).

Utilizzando wvdial ho deciso di provare questi diversi files di configurazione: 

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyUSB0

Baud = 460800

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","ibox.tim.it",,0,0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Carrier Check = no

Phone = *99#

Username = ''

Password = ''

[Dialer Defaults] 

 Modem = /dev/ttyACM0 

 Baud = 460800 

 Init1 = ATZ 

 Init2 = AT+CGATT=0,"IP","naviga.tre.it",,0,0 

 ISDN = 0 

 Modem Type = Analog Modem 

 Carrier Check = no 

 Phone = *99# 

 Username = '' 

 Password = '' 

 New PPPD = yes 

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

ISDN = off

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Baud = 460800

Init = ATX3

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","naviga.tre.it",,0,0

Init3 =

Init4 =

Init5 =

Init6 =

Init7 =

Init8 =

Init9 =

Phone = *99#

Phone1 =

Phone2 =

Phone3 =

Phone4 =

Dial Prefix =

Dial Attempts = 1

Dial Command = ATM1L3DT

Ask Password = off

Password = a

Username = a

Auto Reconnect = on

Abort on Busy = off

Carrier Check = on

Check Def Route = on

Abort on No Dialtone = on

Stupid Mode = off

Idle Seconds = 0

Auto DNS = on

;Minimize = on

;Dock = on

;Do NOT edit this file by hand!

[Dialer Defaults]  

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0  

Baud = 460800  

Init1 = AT&F  

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","naviga.tre.it",,0,0  

ISDN = 0  

Modem Type = Analog Modem  

Carrier Check = no  

Phone = *99***2#  

Username = a  

Password = 0

[Dialer usb]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = AT+cgdcont=,"ip","naviga.tre.it"

Modem Type = USB Modem

ISDN = 0

Phone = *99#

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Username = ''

Carrier Check = no

Password = ''

Baud = 460800

Ed inoltre anche diverse "soluzioni" delle stringhe mandate a kppp.Nel migliore dei casi,con wvdial,la connessione sembra avviarsi ma un inquietante messaggio appare prima ke vengano visualizzati i dns e gli ip: un errore che finisce con: I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO..HOPE THE BEST..certo non è molto rassicurante.

VOlevo chiedervi se vi era possibile passarmi i parametri,preferibilmente con kppp (ma va bene pure con wvdial),in kuanto io non so piu dove cercare e cosa fare,ho pure provato a caricare i vari moduli ke contenevano le lettere "ppp"..e niente.

Se,a connessione avvenuta,provo a pingare un host,arriva il magico messaggio: UNKNOWN HOST..

Fiducioso in un vostro aiuto,non mi resta ke salutarvi,e sperare ..Last edited by darkfake on Wed Jan 23, 2008 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## makoomba

sposto in discussione perchè il problema non riguarda gentoo

----------

## Kerberos

Ti posto direttamente il mio di kppp:

Pre-init delay(sec/100)	       50

Initialization string 1:	   AT&F;+CGATT=0

Initialization string 2:	   AT+CGDONT=2,"IP","naviga.tre.it" (il numero può variare in base al cell, 

											     prova con 0,1,2,3,4)

Post-init delay (sec/100)      51

Dialing Speed (sec/100)	      70

Init respons:	                    OK

No dial tone detecion:	       ATX3

Dial string:			     ATD

Connection response:	     CONNECT

Busy response:			BUSY

No carrier response:	       NO CARRIER

No dial tone response:	      NO DIALTONE

Hangup string:			 +++ATH 

Hangup response:	      OK

Answer string:			  ATA

Ring response:			 RING

Answer response:	       CONNECT

DLP response:			 DIGITAL LINE DETECTED 

Escape string:			  +++

Escape response:               OK

Guard time (sec/50):		50

Volume off/low/high:		 MOL0	MIL1	MIL3

Una volta modificato il tutto clicca su OK e nella schermata di ritorno inserisci a modem device il device che viene associato al cell, poi clicca su "query modem", se non ricevi messaggi di errore torna alla schermata iniziale e connettiti.

Il fatto è che non capisco cosa hai postato, cambi device e operatore tra le diverse impostazioni... bah

----------

## darkfake

 *Kerberos wrote:*   

> Ti posto direttamente il mio di kppp:
> 
> Pre-init delay(sec/100)	       50
> 
> Initialization string 1:	   AT&F;+CGATT=0
> ...

 

Ciao,innanzi tutto grazie perla risposta....sei stato uno dei pochissimi.Mah tyi posso solamente dire che (come ho gia riportato),ho provato una miriade di soluzioni prese dai forum e da vari how-to..ma nessuna sembra andare..cmq ora provo a settare kppp in kuesta maniera e poi ti saprò dire..grazie di tutto

----------

## gutter

Prova a seguire questa guida.

----------

## darkfake

 *Kerberos wrote:*   

> Ti posto direttamente il mio di kppp:
> 
> Pre-init delay(sec/100)	       50
> 
> Initialization string 1:	   AT&F;+CGATT=0
> ...

 

Niente da fare,non va..rimane fermo ad INIZIALIZZAZIONE MODEM, e nella finestra di debug dello script di accesso appare un mess: in attesa di OK....ti passo cio ke ho settato:

Attesa prima dell'inizializzazione (sec/100) : 50

Stringa di inizializzazione1: AT&F;+CGATT=0 

stringa di inizializzazione2: AT+CGDONT=5,"IP","naviga.tre.it" (ho provato i numeri da 0 a 5,e non va)

Attesa dopo l'inizializzazione (sec/100): 51

Velocità di chiamata (sec/100): 100

Responso inizializzazione : OK

rilevamento segnale di linea assente: ATX3	

stringa di chiamata: ATD

Responso connessione: CONNECT

Responso di segnale occupato: BUSY

Responso di segnale portante assente: NO CARRIER

Responso segnale di linea assente: NO DIALTONE

Stringa di linea interrotta: +++ATH

Responso di linea interrotta: OK

 Stringa di risposta: ATA

Responso di chiamata: RING

Responso di risposta: CONNECT

Responso DLP: DIGITAL LINE ADETECTED

Stringa di escape : +++

Responso di escape: OK

Tempo controlli (sec/50)

Volume spento/basso/alto MOLO   M1L1   M1L3

Nella finestra dispositivi,ho settato /dev/ttyACM0..ma ho anche provato a caricare  il modulo usbserial..i risultati sono sempre kuelli..

Controllo di flusso: HARDWARE [CRTSCTS]

fINE RIGA: CR

Velocità di connessione: 460800 

Utilizza file di lock (ho spuntato la casella)

Timeout modem: 60 secondi

Come numero da comporre ho messo: *99# (due programmid iversi per windows,utilizzano kuesto e kuest'altro: *99***1#)

Autenticazione: PAP/CHAP

tIPO DI CALLBACK: NESSUNO

È POSSIBILE KE DEBBA SETTARE UN USER E PASS? CON WINDOWS HO VISTO KE COME USERNAME VIENE UTILIZZATO a, e password : a...ma non va cmq.

Percaso deo impartire kualke comando al modem? perkè davvero,non so piu cosa fare.Per i dns e gli indirizzi ip,ho settato in modo tale ke li aquisisca in automatico.

DOpo aver visto gli skarsi rsultati,ho provato a loggarmi direttamente cme root..e ho dovuto reimpostare la connession..ma non riconosceva nemmeno il modem,allora riavvio windows (dal kuale sto tristemente scrivendo kueste righe),e ho notato ke per farlo riconoscere,ho dovuto fare il reboot pure al mio cell,in kuanto nemmeno scollegando e ricollegando,appariva..Non so se kuanto ,puo essere d'aiuto.

----------

## darkfake

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prova a seguire questa guida.

 

Gia fatto..prima ancora di skrivere a kuesto forum  :Neutral:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Onip

 *darkfake wrote:*   

> Gia fatto..prima ancora di skrivere a kuesto forum  

 

Hai la tastiera rotta?   :Very Happy: 

Seriamente, potresti evitare di scrivere in sms-ese? rende la lettura molto più difficile e non ne vale la pena per risparmiare un paio di caratteri ogni tanto, mica si pagano...   :Smile: 

Grazie

----------

## darkfake

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *darkfake wrote:*   Gia fatto..prima ancora di skrivere a kuesto forum   
> 
> Hai la tastiera rotta?  
> 
> Seriamente, potresti evitare di scrivere in sms-ese? rende la lettura molto più difficile e non ne vale la pena per risparmiare un paio di caratteri ogni tanto, mica si pagano...  
> ...

 

Si chiedo scusa,è che avendo l'abitudine a scrivere senza guardare,spesso non mi accorgo quanto questo mio modo di scrivere sia fuori luogo.CHiedo venia  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *darkfake wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Prova a seguire questa guida. 
> 
> Gia fatto..prima ancora di skrivere a kuesto forum  

 

Io ho configurato quel telefono su linux usando quei parametri, strano che a te non funzioni.

----------

## darkfake

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *darkfake wrote:*    *gutter wrote:*   Prova a seguire questa guida. 
> 
> Gia fatto..prima ancora di skrivere a kuesto forum   
> 
> Io ho configurato quel telefono su linux usando quei parametri, strano che a te non funzioni.

 

Guarda non so ke dirti,io ho un lg u310.Magari è un altro modello il tuo,fatto st ache ci ho provato diverse volte,ma mi si blocca alla voce: INIZIALIZZAZIONE MODEM...e nella finestra di debug,appare un mssaggio: IN ATTESA DI OK...cavolo non so piu come fare,non lo voglio usare windwos

----------

## darkfake

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *darkfake wrote:*    *gutter wrote:*   Prova a seguire questa guida. 
> 
> Gia fatto..prima ancora di skrivere a kuesto forum   
> 
> Io ho configurato quel telefono su linux usando quei parametri, strano che a te non funzioni.

 

Guarda non so ke dirti,io ho un lg u310.Magari è un altro modello il tuo,fatto st ache ci ho provato diverse volte,ma mi si blocca alla voce: INIZIALIZZAZIONE MODEM...e nella finestra di debug,appare un mssaggio: IN ATTESA DI OK...cavolo non so piu come fare,non lo voglio usare windwos...forse ho sbagliato i lnum di telefono,o a settare i dsn e gli ip in automatico..non so cosa dire sinceramente,anche perkè ti ripeto,ho provato pure a farlo funzionare con il modulo usb serial (da kualke parte ho letto ke forse sarebbe andato purem eglio...).  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## gutter

 *darkfake wrote:*   

> Guarda non so ke dirti,io ho un lg u310.Magari è un altro modello il tuo,fatto st ache ci ho provato diverse volte,ma mi si blocca alla voce: INIZIALIZZAZIONE MODEM...e nella finestra di debug,appare un mssaggio: IN ATTESA DI OK...cavolo non so piu come fare,non lo voglio usare windwos...forse ho sbagliato i lnum di telefono,o a settare i dsn e gli ip in automatico..non so cosa dire sinceramente,anche perkè ti ripeto,ho provato pure a farlo funzionare con il modulo usb serial (da kualke parte ho letto ke forse sarebbe andato purem eglio...). 

 

Per favore evita di usare le k come ti è stato suggerito.

Ti posto il mio wvdial.conf

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

ISDN = off

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Baud = 460800

Init = ATX3

Init2 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","naviga.tre.it",,0,0

Init3 = 

Init4 = 

Init5 = 

Init6 = 

Init7 = 

Init8 = 

Init9 = 

Phone = *99#

Phone1 = 

Phone2 = 

Phone3 = 

Phone4 = 

Dial Prefix = 

Dial Attempts = 1

Dial Command = ATM1L3DT

Ask Password = off

Password = a

Username = a

Auto Reconnect = on

Abort on Busy = off

Carrier Check = on

Check Def Route = on

Abort on No Dialtone = on

Stupid Mode = off

Idle Seconds = 0

Auto DNS = on

;Minimize = on

;Dock = on

;Do NOT edit this file by hand!
```

Sostituisci *99# con la stinga che suggerisco nel post che ho linkato sopra. 

Copia il file sopra in /root/.wvdial.conf e lancia da root:

```
wvdial 
```

Posta i seguenti logs:

1 - l'ultima parte di /var/log/messages dopo che colleghi il cellulare

2 - i log di wvdial

----------

## darkfake

Ciao,volevo come prima cosa chiedere scusa per l'utilizzo uccessivo delle K..ma non è sempre facle controllare..anche perchè oramai lo faccio in automatico,quindi chiedo un po di pazienza..il tempo di riabituarmi a scrivere  normalmente.

Veniamo al dunque: grazie per il file di configurazione di wvdial; provo subito a vedere se va.

Volevo chiederti (se non è troppo),qual'è il file che wvdial usa come file di log..cioè il ontenuto di quale file devo postarti? grazie,e scusa l'eccessiva ignoranza..non uso linux da molto tempo....cmq tra un po saprò dirti se funziona.

----------

## gutter

 *darkfake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Veniamo al dunque: grazie per il file di configurazione di wvdial; provo subito a vedere se va.
> 
> Volevo chiederti (se non è troppo),qual'è il file che wvdial usa come file di log..cioè il ontenuto di quale file devo postarti? grazie,e scusa l'eccessiva ignoranza..non uso linux da molto tempo....cmq tra un po saprò dirti se funziona.

 

Dovresti ottenere i logs sullo standard output, ovvero sullo stesso terminale su cui lanci il comando.

----------

## darkfake

FattoLast edited by darkfake on Fri Jan 18, 2008 11:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkfake

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *darkfake wrote:*   
> 
> Veniamo al dunque: grazie per il file di configurazione di wvdial; provo subito a vedere se va.
> 
> Volevo chiederti (se non è troppo),qual'è il file che wvdial usa come file di log..cioè il ontenuto di quale file devo postarti? grazie,e scusa l'eccessiva ignoranza..non uso linux da molto tempo....cmq tra un po saprò dirti se funziona. 
> ...

 

Da premettere che non ho riscritto la risposta per essere insistente,ma perchè non avevo la sicurezza arrivasse una notifica,nel caso non avessi riportato quanto da voi scritto..scusate un mio eventuale errore

Allora,questo è il messaggio che ottengo se lancio da terminale wvdial:

WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Sending: AT+CGATT=0,"IP","naviga.tre.it",,0,0

WvDial Modem<*1>: AT+CGATT=0,"IP","naviga.tre.it",,0,0

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT*99#

WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier.

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT*99#

WvDial Modem<*1>: CONNECT

WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected. Waiting for prompt.

WvDial<Notice>: Don't know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best.

WvDial<Notice>: Starting pppd at Wed Jan 16 12:11:46 2008

WvDial<Notice>: Pid of pppd: 9136

WvDial<*1>: Disconnecting at Wed Jan 16 12:11:46 2008

WvDial<*1>: The PPP daemon has died: No ppp module error (exit code = 4)

WvDial<*1>: man pppd explains pppd error codes in more detail.

WvDial<Notice>: I guess that's it for now, exiting

WvDial<Notice>: The PPP daemon has died. (exit code = 4).

Successivamente ho dato il comando (come suggerito da /var/log/messages): mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

Ho provato a riconnettermi e questa volta l'output di wvdial è stato:

WvDial<*1>: WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.56

WvDial<*1>: Initializing modem.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATZ

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATZ

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Sending: AT+CGATT=0,"IP","naviga.tre.it",,0,0

WvDial Modem<*1>: AT+CGATT=0,"IP","naviga.tre.it",,0,0

WvDial Modem<*1>: OK

WvDial<*1>: Modem initialized.

WvDial<*1>: Sending: ATDT*99#

WvDial<*1>: Waiting for carrier.

WvDial Modem<*1>: ATDT*99#

WvDial Modem<*1>: CONNECT

WvDial<*1>: Carrier detected. Waiting for prompt.

WvDial<Notice>: Don't know what to do! Starting pppd and hoping for the best.

WvDial<Notice>: Starting pppd at Wed Jan 16 12:16:34 2008

WvDial<Notice>: Pid of pppd: 9219

WvDial<*1>: Using interface ppp0

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

WvDial<*1>: local IP address 1.49.220.37

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

WvDial<*1>: remote IP address 10.64.64.64

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

WvDial<*1>: primary DNS address 62.13.171.2

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

WvDial<*1>: secondary DNS address 62.13.171.1

WvDial<*1>: pppd: [08]�[06][08]��[06][08]

Ed anche sul cellulare appariva il messaggio: COLLEGATO.

Solamente che se provo a pingare un host,ad esempio google.it,mi appare come output: UNKNOWN HOST.DIfatti non funziona nemmeno mozilla firefox,e non capisco il motivo.Cmq penso sia gia un passo avanti  :Very Happy: 

Ho provato a settare in /etc/resolv.conf, i dns che mi dava l'output mentre si connetteva wvdial,ma sembra non andare,sebbene nel cell appare la scritta: COLLEGATO.

Ho evitato di postare tutto l'output di cat /var/log/messages,in quanto essendo parecchio lungo,non sapevo da dove iniziare ad incollare :\ (e non so da dove prendere i files di log usati da wvdial).spero che questo vada anche poco bene

----------

## gutter

Inserisci la string ppp_generic in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, poi lancia il comando:

```
modprobe ppp_generic
```

e riprova.

----------

## darkfake

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Inserisci la string ppp_generic in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, poi lancia il comando:
> 
> ```
> modprobe ppp_generic
> ```
> ...

 

Fatto,ma non andava..poi ho aperto un utility di configurazione e selezionato l'interfaccia..sembra vada magnificamente (però mi piacerebbe capire cosa il sistema sia andato a modificare).

Come posso fare a tenere sotto controllo il traffico giornaliero? e...dato che lancio wvdial da terminale,mi rimane l'output ..e se premo ctrl+c ovviamente si disconnette..c'' un modo per avviarlo evitando di lasciare il terminale aperto?

----------

## gutter

 *darkfake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Fatto,ma non andava..poi ho aperto un utility di configurazione e selezionato l'interfaccia..sembra vada magnificamente (però mi piacerebbe capire cosa il sistema sia andato a modificare).
> 
> 

 

Hai semplicemente caricato il modulo di kernel relativo a ppp.

 *darkfake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come posso fare a tenere sotto controllo il traffico giornaliero? 
> 
> 

 

Te lo controlli ogni tanto dal sito della tre.

 *darkfake wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e...dato che lancio wvdial da terminale,mi rimane l'output ..e se premo ctrl+c ovviamente si disconnette..c'' un modo per avviarlo evitando di lasciare il terminale aperto?

 

Io uso gnome-ppp ma se usi kde puoi usare kppp.

Per favore edita il tuo primo post aggiungendo il tag [Risolto].

----------

## darkfake

 *Quote:*   

> Per favore edita il tuo primo post aggiungendo il tag [Risolto].

 

se mi dici come si fa lo faccio subito...

Per quanto riguarda Kppp ,ti saprò dire piu tardi...adesso ci provo. Grazie di tutto  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *darkfake wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Per favore edita il tuo primo post aggiungendo il tag [Risolto]. 
> 
> se mi dici come si fa lo faccio subito...
> 
> 

 

Basta premere il tasto modifica del tuo primo post ed aggiungere il tag [Risolto].

----------

## Tigerwalk

Scusate se mi accodo al post. Eventualmente se i mod lo ritengono ne apro un altro.

Ho configurato la connessione internet col mio cell. (Motorola E1070), tramite bluetooth.

Per un giorno intero è andato tutto bene. Il giorno dopo, al tentativo di connessione, ottengo "impossibile accedere al modem". Collegando il tel. col cavo usb e cambiando la porta da /dev/rfcomm0 a /dev/tty/ACM0 riesco a collegarmi e non capisco il perchè. I file di conf non sono stati cambiati ed il telefono è normalmente associato e può trasferire e ricevere file dal e al computer tramite bluetooth. Utilizzo kppp per la connessione ed il log non riporta niente.

Idee sulla natura del problema?

----------

## darkfake

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> Scusate se mi accodo al post. Eventualmente se i mod lo ritengono ne apro un altro.
> 
> Ho configurato la connessione internet col mio cell. (Motorola E1070), tramite bluetooth.
> 
> Per un giorno intero è andato tutto bene. Il giorno dopo, al tentativo di connessione, ottengo "impossibile accedere al modem". Collegando il tel. col cavo usb e cambiando la porta da /dev/rfcomm0 a /dev/tty/ACM0 riesco a collegarmi e non capisco il perchè. I file di conf non sono stati cambiati ed il telefono è normalmente associato e può trasferire e ricevere file dal e al computer tramite bluetooth. Utilizzo kppp per la connessione ed il log non riporta niente.
> ...

 

Ciao.

Nonostante abbia risposto,come ho detto prima utilizzo linux da poco,e non posso risponderti in maniera precisa.Io se fossi al tuo posto (in attesa che qualcuno di piu competente risponda),riproverei a creare nuovamente la connessione..Perchè penso possa essere dovuto alla configurazione sicruamente alterata della rete...

----------

## Tigerwalk

provato a rifare la connessione ma niente di nuovo

----------

## lucapost

Ho attivato oggi un abbonamento con la 3, ecco la mia soluzione alla gentoo-way:

```
config_ppp1="ppp"

link_ppp1="/dev/ttyUSB2" 

username_ppp1="tre"

password_ppp1="tre"

phone_number_ppp1="*99***1#"

pppd_ppp1="

       debug

       defaultroute

       lock

       460800"

chat_ppp1="

       ABORT BUSY

       ABORT ERROR

       ABORT 'NO ANSWER'

       ABORT 'NO CARRIER'

       ABORT 'NO DIALTONE'

       ABORT 'Invalid Login'

       ABORT 'Login incorrect'

       TIMEOUT 20

       '' ATQ0

       OK 'AT+COPS=1,0,\\\"3 ITA\\\",2'

       OK 'AT+CGDCONT=16,\\\"IP\\\",\\\"datacard.tre.it\\\"'

       OK 'ATD*99***1#'

       CONNECT ''"
```

----------

## lucapost

```
wget -nv --keep-session-cookies --save-cookies=/tmp/cookie.txt --post-data="proposition=consumer&username=NUMEROCELL&password=PASSWORD" http://areaclienti.tre.it/selfcare/login > /dev/null

wget -nv --load-cookies=/tmp/cookie.txt --keep-session-cookies --save-cookies=/tmp/cookie.txt -O - http://areaclienti.tre.it/selfcare/areaclienti133/4552_soglie_ITA_LOGGED.xsl > pagina_tre.html
```

volevo giusto segnalare che ho trovato un semplice modo per verificare il traffico residuo del nostro abbonamento tre, tutto da linea di comando. I due comandi scaricano la pagina con le informazioni sul traffico residuo. Molto comodo da inserire in uno script!

LP

----------

